# fired up the airbrush



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

painted some new decoys . they were made by rick lacoures's uncle back in the 70's. thay are in great shape and about 20 inches long.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

nice work I have been touching up the decoys a little with a brush !$


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Excellent paint scheme Van.
Hope you get the time to use them a lot


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Nice lookin dekes. I'm excited already. 3 weeks off during duck season this year. Nothing like being in the marsh at sunrise with ducks flying around you.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Nice!!What type of paint did you use?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i use behr exterior flat, and mix my own colors for the most part.


----------

